# EBAY Grooming Table



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Check this out - seems like a good deal! Anything pop out for anyone? We were going to use a desk we have but since changed our minds. This is hydraulic too. PRO HYDRAULIC DOG GROOMING TABLE ROUND BASE PET NEW - eBay (item 170456533982 end time Apr-07-10 15:45:15 PDT)


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

the free shipping is what would sell me!!!! Shipping those things can be as much as the table itself cost.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

We are going to give them an offer first IF we do it but I am really tempted to just get it. I need something more manageable. I am short and I like a little lower table than the stand alones.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow.. _I'm_ tempted to get that.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness - it looks so pretty and elegant !!!!!!!! I never saw such a beautiful grooming table !!!!!!!!! You do not have to keep the thing hidden in the garage like I would other I saw so far !

I mean - if I had a spoo and needed a table - that would be it !!!! 

I do not know about the "quality" and such since I have no idea of what to look for in a grooming table - but I really LOVE the look :beauty:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would buy it....it is a nice table for a nice price. BUT- I wouldn't groom bigger dogs on it (even though they fit length-wise!) The tables that raise from a CENTER post (as opposed to the scissor-jack type) can tend to be wobbly. You know how sometimes a dog that gets put on a table tremmors for a few seconds or minutes till it gets its bearings? Those center hydraulic rising things dont provide AS MUCH support. Another thing you should check is HOW LOW and HOW HIGH does it go? Whats the RANGE? When I got my very large hydralic table for big dogs, it had to go low enough for them to STEP UP themselves. And when I raised it up, I wanted to be able to comfortably do nails and pads AND the table had to be STEADY, not wobbly and not top heavy or it would tip. So when you say you need a lower height table, inquire as to how low this table goes. You can always take a stationary table and use a fine-blade hack-saw and take a few inches off the legs, then put nice rubber caps on the bottoms or even castors.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have two tables, both homemade and I couldn't be happier with them! Of course, they were made to my spec's 

The First one (pink) was an old salon chair. I removed the seat part and had a metal riser bracket fabricated and an oval top cut to 25" x 30" This thing is as solid as a ROCK with NO shimmy at all. It's lowest setting is 26" and it's highest it 38" All dogs have to be lifted onto the table, but as long as they are not over 70ish lbs, I can do it just fine, however, I have had a dog that weight near 100lbs on that lil table and it worked just great. OH, it turns 360 degree's too! I LOVE THAT FEATURE 

The second one is a lift cart I bought at Northern Tool for $99 and had my hubby and his friend make the cabinet top for it. It goes down to about 18" off the floor and raises up to 40" It will hold 600lbs (for the fat cockers, lol) and the top is 22" x 33" and will hold any dog I've had that went on a table. Huge labs, etc, but it is a bit shakier than my hydrolic rotating table if not on a perfectly flat surface. 

I have about $300 in BOTH of these tables and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

I love Cameo's round table! Love the idea that turns! How cool is that?


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are nice table cameo. I can't find a small hydraulic table where I am, I groom a lot of small dogs and they walk all over my large table.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Cameo:

How did you go about having the metal piece made? I've been needing a sturdy grooming table for work..currently using a small card table..lol

The owner of the salon has planned on buying a hydraulic but something like your round table would be perfect. I'm just not sure how to go about making it.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

If you haven't already bought it, I would go for the wheel base. and then take off the wheels..lol
The round bases are a bit wobbly. I helped that by cutting the table into an oval


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> If you haven't already bought it, I would go for the wheel base. and then take off the wheels..lol
> The round bases are a bit wobbly. I helped that by cutting the table into an oval


Good Tip thanks!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I also noticed the Max height is 35" make sure that you don't want a taller table. a good idea it to measure your kitchen counter and kitchen table to give you a visual of the height.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmmm how tall do they go on average? I am 5 " 1. Not sure that makes a difference or not. I am not buying yet. I am still looking at a couple things. I could make my own BUT it would be for the same amount of money as this one or one in this price range. 

It's not a decision I NEED to make quick but I would love something soon. LOL - the kitchen table is too high for me with the Spoos so I have been taking them on the sunporch on a patio stand thats about 24 inches to do the body clipping. 

I will also be shopping around for another clipper and dryer


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Cameo:
> 
> How did you go about having the metal piece made? I've been needing a sturdy grooming table for work..currently using a small card table..lol
> 
> The owner of the salon has planned on buying a hydraulic but something like your round table would be perfect. I'm just not sure how to go about making it.


I have a neighbor that is a metal fabricator beechwoodmetalworks.com I just told him what I wanted and he made it for me  You could always contact him and see if he could make one for you. Of course, it HAD to be pink to match my salon (and that Cameo's sig. color). He did a WONDERFUL job making this thing solid! I've used other hydrolic tables with center lifts and this one is the BEST. I'm talking "0" shimmy and I've had very LARGE dogs on it. The only thing I would change (if I could) is, I'd make it a bit shorter, but doing dogs of ALL sizes, that's not really an option. If I need a lower platform, I can always use my lift table, but the top size is just right. Not to big or too small. 

Also, you can find new hydrolic bases here Salon furniture equipment: salon hydraulic chair bases: Wimex Beauty - Professional Beauty Products or you might look on ebay or craigslist.com I got mine from a beauty salon that was throwing it out, so it cost me nothing 

Tintlet, I have found the oval or oblong tops seem to be a bit more stable as well.


----------

